# pick'n up the 12



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

i'll be pick'n up the 12 tomorrow. i hope i like it as much as the outback.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

here she is....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats !! You will love it


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

i went out to mission bay off of fiesta island where i knew there would be lots of boats, jets skis and it be choppy and windy. at first im like, oh...oh this thing feels like its wallowing around. tried to stand up and got up easy enough but was a little shaky. the nose pitches down slightly., but i think it will be balanced once i get the bait tank on and some more weight on the back. after about twenty minutes, i got adjusted to the haul and it's very stable even with boats and jet ski wakes hitting me from all directions. i flipped the seat up and wow it's nice to look down into the water below the yak, and standing up is real easy from that position. again took a few minutes to get adjusted but after that the seat didnt go back down for the rest of the trip.
the leg room is awesome, peddles easier than the outback and seems faster. tall people are going to like the add leg length. on the outback i used #6 on the 12, im using #5.
weight is way better than i had imagined. it was nice to leave everything in the boat and load it all up at once. just slide in the back of the truck and go.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Sum...beach! Thats helo fishin macheene "


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Very Nice. Someday......


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:very cool....


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

totally badass... love that seat... you really think it's faster than the outback? Were you using standard fins on the OB or turbo?


----------



## rayzr (Jun 18, 2012)

RoadX .... That's a dadgum yacht ......... very nice !!!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

*i had turbo's on my outback, it may be the leverage you gain from being higher but for me it seems to peddle easier and i believe i could maintain a higher speed longer. im still getting used to it. 
surf is up so it may be another bay run this weekend*









FishGolfDrink said:


> totally badass... love that seat... you really think it's faster than the outback? Were you using standard fins on the OB or turbo?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL yeah and it's getting up into yacht pricing 

thanks



rayzr said:


> RoadX .... That's a dadgum yacht ......... very nice !!!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Love mine. It's pricey but you get a lot more niceties. The weight is bearable and those wheeleeze mqke it super easy to manuver. I wonder if their going to give the 14 the same upgrades. Their going to be a hard sale if they don't.


----------



## Biogolfin (Jun 11, 2012)

Love the boat...where'd you get her?


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

i got mine in san diego ca at Fastlanes sailing center


----------

